# RNS - Renaissance Minerals



## Joe Blow (11 June 2010)

Renaissance Minerals is a Perth based mineral exploration company focussed on exploring and developing gold projects in Western Australia and Alaska.

http://www.renaissanceminerals.com.au


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

*Further Significant Results from Step-Out Drilling at Okvau Deposit Including 24m@3.2g/t Gold

*
-Ongoing step-out drilling at the Okvau Gold Deposit continues to intersect significant gold mineralisation
-Results from recent drilling confirm both new zones of gold mineralisation and up dip extensions to the existing resource envelope
-Significant results include: 8m @ 2.70g/t from 75m, 8m @ 2.68g/t from 142m and 24m @ 3.15g/t from 209m
-Multiple zones of gold intersected in each drill hole
-Mineralisation at the Okvau Gold Deposit remains “open”
-Ongoing drilling targeting both extensions of the Okvau Gold Deposit and new discoveries with further results expected shortly

Renaissance Minerals announce further drill results from the ongoing diamond drilling program at the highly prospective Okvau Gold Deposit in Cambodia. An existing independent JORC-compliant indicated and inferred resource estimate has already been defined at the Okvau Gold Deposit of 12.6Mt @ 1.8g/t for 729,000 ounces.
These diamond drilling results are from areas outside the current defined resource estimate. The drilling has intersected significant gold mineralisation from ‘up dip’ extensions to the current resource and new zones of mineralisation. Mineralisation at the Okvau Gold Deposit starts at surface and remains open at depth and along strike.


----------



## springhill (20 September 2012)

*Okvau Drill Results Continue to Impress 112m @ 2.0g/t gold*

Drilling continues to intersect numerous zones of high grade gold mineralisation at the Okvau Gold Deposit
Drill hole DD12OKV108 includes a broad intersection of 112m @ 2.0 g/t gold (includes internal dilution of up to 10 metres at <0.1g/t gold)
Significant intersections include (maximum internal dilution of up to 5 metres at <0.5g/t gold, refer Table One):
DD120KV108: 14m @ 15.0g/t gold (including 1m @ 198.0g/t)
10m @ 9.7g/t gold
6m @ 4.9g/t gold
1m @ 59.2g/t gold
2m @ 16.8g/t gold
34m @ 2.1g/t gold
DD120KV109: 20m @ 1.9g/t gold
>600 gram metre gold from combined intersections (0.5g/t cut off) in drill hole DD12OKV108

Intersections are close to true width and represent ‘up dip’ extensions to existing zones of gold mineralisation and also newly identified zones of deeper mineralisation
Results continue to demonstrate the potential for broad high grade gold mineralisation at depth
Further drilling results expected shortly

*Ongoing Step-Out Drill Results, Okvau Deposit: Multiple High Grade Intercepts in a Single Hole*

Single drill hole intersects numerous zones of high grade gold mineralisation at the Okvau Gold Deposit
Results from drill hole DD12OKV105 include:
10m @ 5.5g/t gold
11m @ 9.0g/t gold
9m @ 4.9g/t gold
>350 gram metre gold from combined intersections (0.5g/t cut off) in drill hole
Drilled outside existing resource estimate
Results demonstrates the ‘down-dip’ potential of the Okvau Gold Deposit
Ongoing drilling targeting extensions to the Okvau Gold Deposit with further results expected shortly


----------



## System (20 October 2016)

On October 19th, 2016, Renaissance Minerals Limited (RNS) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, following despatch of compulsory acquisition notices by Emerald Resources NL.


----------

